# Charles Bronson 'Solitary Fitness' anyone read it?



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

For anyone who doesnt know Bronson was one of, if not THE most notorious and dangerous British prisoner in modern history. He spent something like 35 years in solitary confinement, rooms barely longer than his own body. At almost 60 hes fitter than most royal marines and can do 175 press-ups in 60 seconds.... I personally think this is incredible because hes locked in a tiny hole with no space to move, nothing in his room, hes virtually never allowed out and also gets fed twice a day the most un-nutitious crap imaginable but hes a fit, muscled monster still its scary.... His book has very positive reviews..


----------



## Pikachu (Nov 12, 2010)

Yeh it's a good read, the guy's got a good sense of humour even if he is a nutcase.

It goes through the basics and gives excercises for each muscle group that you can do with no weights or with chairs, tables.

He gets a nutritionist to write the final chapter explaining the basics of diet.


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Pikachu said:


> Yeh it's a good read, the guy's got a good sense of humour even if he is a nutcase.
> 
> It goes through the basics and gives excercises for each muscle group that you can do with no weights or with chairs, tables.
> 
> He gets a nutritionist to write the final chapter explaining the basics of diet.


I'm definately considering buying this on amazon as ''Prison workouts'' are pretty much the core of my training and always have been... whilst I have 2 Dumbells and an EZ bar ive only actually got about 40kg worth of weights, the way I maximise the benefits from it is through isolation work mainly. E.g. pressing 40kg piece of p1ss but try tricep kickbacks or one arm extensions with 40kg very different small weight but very isolated so i can compensate things... then i use bodyweight like maltese/diamond-head press-ups for endurance. Used to do burpees too. Actually really want to read this!


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

i had it, got halfway through, and i lost it somewhere, gutted.

it was good though


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

hamsternuts said:


> i had it, got halfway through, and i lost it somewhere, gutted.
> 
> it was good though


Fvck it i'm buying it on amazon tonight. This all started this morning i was at my mates and watched ''Bronson'' a dramatised semi-true story/semi-fictional account of his life, the film was so brilliant Tom Hardy is an amazing actor. Since then i googled him and have just become fascinated.. I mean i had heard of the guy before but didnt really know anything about him but hes actually fascinating the kinds of things he can do ive been researching his ass all day and im noticing shocking similarities between his training and bruce lee's actually


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Eye all true, and i am inspired by his works, but he only got sent down for armed robbery originally of a post office..... 

Just made prison a game and played it very well


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

I've read he does over 3000 press-ups per day in sets of 250-500!!


----------



## Cabin.Fever. (Mar 5, 2011)

will-uk said:


> Just made prison a game and played it very well


hmmm 35 years in solitary equals

Prison 1-0 Bronson I reckon


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Cabin.Fever. said:


> hmmm 35 years in solitary equals
> 
> Prison 1-0 Bronson I reckon


He was a fecking monstrocity, one morning he stripped himself naked, greased his body in butter so he was all slimey and started on 3 prison wardens nearly killed the 3 of them before backup came in.. took 12 guards with batons several minutes to get the lunatic out of the room! He can do some crazy sh!t too he used to bend metal cell doors with his hands, thats something that just sounds like total exageration but google it.. its been witnessed how fecking scary is that? He also threw one of those giant man height fridges up an entire flight of stairs at a guard lol..


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Cabin.Fever. said:


> hmmm 35 years in solitary equals
> 
> Prison 1-0 Bronson I reckon


Really??

If he wanted to be out he could have been, he was released before, he likes prison, made it his home and is now a feared criminal. He gets fed everyday, Works out and sleeps!

I think thats Bronson 1 prison 0


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

Yea Tom Hardy met Bronson and trained like him so that he could bulk up by over 2 stones!


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

and consumed over 4000 cals/day, all he was doin were chair dips, pressups, chins!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

will-uk said:


> Really??
> 
> If he wanted to be out he could have been, he was released before, he likes prison, made it his home and is now a feared criminal. He gets fed everyday, Works out and sleeps!
> 
> I think thats Bronson 1 prison 0


he doesnt have access to a computer to go on ukm and contribute to the 'im straight' thread

Prison 1

Bronson 0


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

will-uk said:


> Really??
> 
> If he wanted to be out he could have been, he was released before, he likes prison, made it his home and is now a feared criminal. He gets fed everyday, Works out and sleeps!
> 
> I think thats Bronson 1 prison 0


I think 21,000 press-ups in a week is fvcking nuts.. thats more than ive done in my whole life and i actually enjoy them...


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

barsnack said:


> he doesnt have access to a computer to go on ukm and contribute to the 'im straight' thread
> 
> Prison 1
> 
> Bronson 0


he doesn't need to prove that he's straight 

Bronson 1

prison 0

:lol:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

will-uk said:


> he doesn't need to prove that he's straight
> 
> Bronson 1
> 
> ...


he will never get the chance to prove himself straighr with the lack of poontang in jail

Prison 13

Bronson -101


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

I think hes also a very good case for volume training... trained every day, 3 times a day, 3000 press-ups on top of the other things he did, if someone came on here and spouted even a tenth of that we would scream OVER TRAINING at them... yet its turned him into a hulk... so mabye extreme volume does have freaky affects on the body


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

yea I agree u see Male gymnasts and they train their whole body every day and a lot of them have impresive bodies! They are not gonna say "right Mr trainer today is Wednesday, I just trained my arms yesterday"! Now imagine giving them a few dbols and seeing their results , I think u could see a few on stage!


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Barbell mafia said:


> yea I agree u see Male gymnasts and they train their whole body every day and a lot of them have impresive bodies! They are not gonna say "right Mr trainer today is Wednesday, I just trained my arms yesterday"! Now imagine giving them a few dbols and seeing their results , I think u could see a few on stage!


Yeah gynamasts look pretty dainty but their like 15 stone lol its just ripped, dense, thin muscle all over them, they do compounds in the truest sense of the word tbh because some of their moves their engaging their triceps, delts, core and quads..


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Barbell mafia said:


> yea I agree u see Shemale gymnasts and they train their whole body every day and a lot of them have impresive willies, Send me to the cabin now Please


... :whistling: ....


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

will-uk said:


> ... :whistling: ....


ffs you 3 are just on another **** thread raping rampage tonight :lol:


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

CoffeeFiend said:


> ffs you 3 are just on another **** thread raping rampage tonight :lol:


But im actually straight.....................

Its called a character building experience


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

gymnastics is gay, you know how i know this, the short word for gymnastics is gyno


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

lol @ will but ye they do all the core exercises, bench, squat, Chins, Dips everyday and it has helped them develop some good muscle, however I dont think this would work well for everyone!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

All I can contribute to this thread is that when I was in prison, I was on the same block as Bronson.

Hope that helps.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Barbell mafia said:


> lol @ will but ye they do all the core exercises, bench, *squat*, Chins, Dips everyday and it has helped them develop some good muscle, however *I dont think this would work well for everyone*!


could see stephen hawking having problems with this one


----------



## Cabin.Fever. (Mar 5, 2011)

I could see stevie wonder struggling as well


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Christopher Reeves would struggle too


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Cabin.Fever. said:


> I could see stevie wonder struggling as well


Hijacking my thread you ****-terrorists!! *sigh* i thought i was in the gang... im going off to sulk now.. :lol:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

stevie wonder will struggle if your not allowed dogs in gyms


----------



## Cabin.Fever. (Mar 5, 2011)

I heard that Helen Keller didn't really see the benefit


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

barsnack said:


> stevie wonder will struggle if your not allowed dogs in gyms


I've heard he's awesome at crufts though.

Well, he's told it's crufts, its actually the heirs to his will leading him into traffic.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Cabin.Fever. said:


> I heard that Helen Keller didn't really see the benefit


had to google that girl, that isnt right that joke, if she sees what you wrote she;ll be unhappy


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

i dont think hes blind at all, he plays a piano and think hes just getting money of the DLA


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

barsnack said:


> i dont think hes blind at all, he plays a piano and think hes just getting money of the DLA


Probably does it for the parking badge so he can park closer to the post office for his royaltly cheque.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

someone should dress him sometime in a real offence tshirt for a joke, like a KKK suit of something


----------



## exoticgrundy (May 21, 2015)

Pikachu said:


> Yeh it's a good read, the guy's got a good sense of humour even if he is a nutcase.
> 
> It goes through the basics and gives excercises for each muscle group that you can do with no weights or with chairs, tables.
> 
> He gets a nutritionist to write the final chapter explaining the basics of diet.


hey, do you know how to do solitary 15, I'm having trouble isolating the lats dorsi, reply appreciated.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

How do these new people do it? A few I've seen have dug out an old thread which must be miles back in the list of pages to reply to for their first post lol.

I've read this book, it's a good read but obviously done by a man who really did have nothing better to do with his time


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Insane Acts of Manliness from England's Most Terrifying Prisoner


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

I think the book and his story is sh*t it's like a dajavu every chapter.. the guy had chance after chance... Lenny McLean "the guv'ner" now that's a book about a real beast!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

barsnack said:


> i dont think hes blind at all, he plays a piano and think hes just getting money of the DLA


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Plate said:


> I think the book and his story is sh*t it's like a dajavu every chapter.. the guy had chance after chance...* Lenny McLean "the guv'ner" now that's a book about a real beast*!


Rumour has it, he bottled a straightener with Charles Bronson. I've got Bronson's books, not just Solitary Fitness, Love the guy, he's raw, full a humour and just a real loon. what a guy, doubt you'd ever come across anyone or there would ever be another like him. The book Solitary Fitness, has a lot of useful tips, he's even got a section dedicated to penis training, I'm not joking either, penis exercises with towels and all sorts, haha!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Starz said:


> Rumour has it, he bottled a straightener with Charles Bronson. I've got Bronson's books, not just Solitary Fitness, Love the guy, he's raw, full a humour and just a real loon. what a guy, doubt you'd ever come across anyone or there would ever be another like him. The book Solitary Fitness, has a lot of useful tips, he's even got a section dedicated to penis training, I'm not joking either, penis exercises with towels and all sorts, haha!


I have only read one of bronsons books so I can't say I know everything.. Would like to see where Lenny bottled it tho... Not saying I disagree with you just saying it would be a good read the guy seemed like a beast.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Plate said:


> I have only read one of bronsons books so I can't say I know everything.. Would like to see where Lenny bottled it tho... Not saying I disagree with you just saying it would be a good read the guy seemed like a beast.


Yeah, no doubt. Lenny was 'The Guvnor' indeed. and google it mate, I'm sure it should show up somewhere, but a fight was arranged between them and from what I read, it was made out Lenny didn't appear? so, can't really say he did bottle it, but it's supposed to of not happened from his behalf. Bronson was a different kettle a fish to any of them bare knuckle fighters etc.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Starz said:


> Rumour has it,* he bottled a straightener with Charles Bronson.* I've got Bronson's books, not just Solitary Fitness, Love the guy, he's raw, full a humour and just a real loon. what a guy, doubt you'd ever come across anyone or there would ever be another like him. The book Solitary Fitness, has a lot of useful tips, he's even got a section dedicated to penis training, I'm not joking either, penis exercises with towels and all sorts, haha!


Err, when did that happen, guys been in jail most of his adult life.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

banzi said:


> Err, when did that happen, guys been in jail most of his adult life.


In Charles Bronson's autobiography, Bronson claimed that McLean wouldn't fight him. However, McLean later went on record saying that he would have fought Bronson, but Bronson was in prison and the authorities would not have allowed it. Bronson claimed, he never turned up to a meet though?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Starz said:


> Yeah, no doubt. Lenny was 'The Guvnor' indeed. and google it mate, I'm sure it should show up somewhere, but a fight was arranged between them and from what I read, it was made out Lenny didn't appear? so, can't really say he did bottle it, but it's supposed to of not happened from his behalf. Bronson was a different kettle a fish to any of them bare knuckle fighters etc.


I have read both there books tho and from my point of view my money would be on Lenny.. Al look into it tho but like banzi said the guy has only been out of prison for like 2 month of his adult life..


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

banzi said:


>


unless he uses Sonic wave detection...im outraged


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Plate said:


> I have read both there books tho and from my point of view my money would be on Lenny.. Al look into it tho but like banzi said the guy has only been out of prison for like 2 month of his adult life..


McLeans book is full of ****...not read Bronsons, but cant see it being massively interesting...who would win, I couldn't care....think there was some other lad, Cliff someone, who smashed McLean few times....Anyway, McLean and Bronson both complete scumbags


----------



## Sandy87 (Mar 6, 2015)

What is wrong with people? Bronson is a complete waste of oxygen. He was due for release MANY years ago. He does idiotic things to maintain a reputation which he styled himself. Half the nonsense people think/that he spouts is no where near true.

I really do hate people. Especially stupid people.


----------



## Nath88 (Feb 28, 2015)

CoffeeFiend said:


> For anyone who doesnt know Bronson was one of, if not THE most notorious and dangerous British prisoner in modern history. He spent something like 35 years in solitary confinement, rooms barely longer than his own body. At almost 60 hes fitter than most royal marines and can do *175 press-ups in 60 seconds*.... I personally think this is incredible because hes locked in a tiny hole with no space to move, nothing in his room, hes virtually never allowed out and also gets fed twice a day the most un-nutitious crap imaginable but hes a fit, muscled monster still its scary.... His book has very positive reviews..


Bullsh*t


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

barsnack said:


> McLeans book is full of ****...not read Bronsons, but cant see it being massively interesting...who would win, I couldn't care....think there was some other lad, Cliff someone, who smashed McLean few times....Anyway, McLean and Bronson both complete scumbags


Why do you think it's full of ****?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Plate said:


> Why do you think it's full of ****?


there's been several threads on UKM regarding Lenny McClean, and how a lot of things were exaggertrated etc...Roy Shaw being another....obviously to sell copies....from guys who have read it...a lot of facts didn't add up etc


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

barsnack said:


> there's been several threads on UKM regarding Lenny McClean, and how a lot of things were exaggertrated etc...Roy Shaw being another....obviously to sell copies....from guys who have read it...a lot of facts didn't add up etc


Yeh I heard that about the both of them, suppose it made a good read from them both tho, I enjoyed them anyway.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Plate said:


> Yeh I heard that about the both of them, suppose it made a good read from them both tho, I enjoyed them anyway.


that's the main thing.....think roy shaw, if you haven't read his, would be more worth a read...he was a header, especially when in jail...****er ended up a millionaire property developer or something


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Isn't he up for release?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

barsnack said:


> that's the main thing.....think roy shaw, if you haven't read his, would be more worth a read...he was a header, especially when in jail...****er ended up a millionaire property developer or something


Yeh read them both, the Roy shaw book seemed more believable.. I also read the Dave Courtney book thought that was sh*t tho..


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Might buy the book then lock myself in my bathroom for 20 years. I shall update this thread with my results.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Heavyassweights said:


> Might buy the book then lock myself in my bathroom for 20 years. I shall update this thread with my results.


Tbh I don't think people give a "monkeys".


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Heavyassweights said:


> Might buy the book then lock myself in my bathroom for 20 years. I shall update this thread with my results.


maybe 40 years, just to be on the safe side


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

I know a lot of these personally. Bronson I don't get on with any more (long story). Bronson isn't a well man. Years inside have sent him over the top. He doesn't want to be inside but he can't control his temper. He's spent his life fighting for things and knows no different. As for the books being full of lies, course they bend the truth a bit to make things more exciting/stop incriminating themselves. There's a good few of Courtney's stories that sound like bullsh1t (a lot of the Cannes stuff etc.) which people take as being untrue but it's not. I know. I was there


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Charles Bronson is an old man with a screw loose, nothing more.

Past all the bravado, late at night when it's just him I bet he hates himself for Pîssing his life away.

(And no he's not as fit as a Royal Marine, those boys tab 30 Mile mountain ranges, don't be so soft!  )


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

GeordieSteve said:


> I know a lot of these personally. Bronson I don't get on with any more (long story). Bronson isn't a well man. Years inside have sent him over the top. He doesn't want to be inside but he can't control his temper. He's spent his life fighting for things and knows no different. As for the books being full of lies, course they bend the truth a bit to make things more exciting/stop incriminating themselves. There's a good few of Courtney's stories that sound like bullsh1t (a lot of the Cannes stuff etc.) which people take as being untrue but it's not. I know. I was there


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Big ape said:


>


I'm in half the books mate. It's nowt to brag about trust me


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

GeordieSteve said:


> I'm in half the books mate. It's nowt to brag about trust me


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

GeordieSteve said:


> I'm in half the books mate. It's nowt to brag about trust me


A Geordie hanging around with a cockney?


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

banzi said:


> A Geordie hanging around with a cockney?


That's why I don't see them these days... price of beer was way too much for me


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Sandy87 said:


> What is wrong with people? Bronson is a complete waste of oxygen. He was due for release MANY years ago. He does idiotic things to maintain a reputation which he styled himself. Half the nonsense people think/that he spouts is no where near true.
> 
> I really do hate people. Especially stupid people.


Depends how u see it mate. He enjoys prison life and has done since his first stretch for holding up a post office. He was released once during the 80s but soon went back down again. In prison he the king of his world, he is known and either respected or hated. He prefers that life than having to struggle to make a living here. I'm sure his family ain't shy of a few quid from his "idiotic" antics. Multiple books and a film based on him that he would of got paid for. I doubt he got anything but his family sure would of. Bet they are better off than when he worked in a chippy lol


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

banzi said:


> A Geordie hanging around with a cockney?


Racism


----------



## Sandy87 (Mar 6, 2015)

harrison180 said:


> Depends how u see it mate. He enjoys prison life and has done since his first stretch for holding up a post office. He was released once during the 80s but soon went back down again. In prison he the king of his world, he is known and either respected or hated. He prefers that life than having to struggle to make a living here. I'm sure his family ain't shy of a few quid from his "idiotic" antics. Multiple books and a film based on him that he would of got paid for. I doubt he got anything but his family sure would of. Bet they are better off than when he worked in a chippy lol


Fair financial point, but that saddens me all the more. The fact that people pay to read his books and watch the movies, thereby lining the pockets of the piece of filth and playing into his hands is depressing.

That being said there's a fair reason I have such a strong opinion, which I shan't reveal publicly on here.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Sandy87 said:


> Fair financial point, but that saddens me all the more. The fact that people pay to read his books and watch the movies, thereby lining the pockets of the piece of filth and playing into his hands is depressing.
> 
> That being said there's a fair reason I have such a strong opinion, which I shan't reveal publicly on here.


Your not andy love are u lol?

Bronson is in the best place for him, in my experience people like him cannot ever properly function in today's world and he certainly couldn't now after all these years. Even if he is wishing he had done stuff differently he knows that prison is the only place he can survive in now.


----------



## Bomber1966 (Aug 19, 2010)

I can't stand the glorification of these tossers.... Mostly bullcrap start to finish..... Dave Courtney was a legendary grass, as is well known, despite his protestations.....


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

GeordieSteve said:


> I There's a good few of Courtney's stories that sound like bullsh1t (a lot of the Cannes stuff etc.) which people take as being untrue but it's not. I know. I was there


I read his book 'stop the ride....' probably like 15 years ago.

Is Cannes the drug deal that went wrong, Involving lots of cash, seem to recall his mate getting sucked off next to him in a bar or something!? Gun fight kicking off

Crazy chapter!!!


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

I keep meaning to take time to watch Courtney's flick. Looks quality. Full English Breakfast (2014) - IMDb


----------



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)

Armitage Shanks said:


> I keep meaning to take time to watch Courtney's flick. Looks quality. Full English Breakfast (2014) - IMDb


its not quality at all. swerve it


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

icamero1 said:


> its not quality at all. swerve it


----------



## Sandy87 (Mar 6, 2015)

harrison180 said:


> Your not andy love are u lol?
> 
> Bronson is in the best place for him, in my experience people like him cannot ever properly function in today's world and he certainly couldn't now after all these years. Even if he is wishing he had done stuff differently he knows that prison is the only place he can survive in now.


Haha, no I'm not.

Yes, completely true, he is in the best place, short of being in the ground that is.


----------



## Bomber1966 (Aug 19, 2010)

Armitage Shanks said:


> I keep meaning to take time to watch Courtney's flick. Looks quality. Full English Breakfast (2014) - IMDb


I take it you're being sarcastic. ? 3 out of 10 on IMDB....

I bet he leaves the snitching out of the films and books


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Quite the achievement wanting to be locked up your whole life? Wow my hero...zzzzzzz


----------



## mig8888 (Jul 27, 2010)

barsnack said:


> McLeans book is full of ****...not read Bronsons, but cant see it being massively interesting...who would win, I couldn't care....think there was some other lad, Cliff someone, who smashed McLean few times....Anyway, McLean and Bronson both complete scumbags


Cliff fields vey good fighter, Dunstable lad.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Iv read the books..very interesting character if u care to read between the lines too.


----------

